# Do not judge for we all fight our own battles



## hiddenmadre

*Do not judge for we all fight our own battles* 
I would like to get that tattooed on me in Italian, but I would like it to be phrased any way thats possible? Would gladly appreciate it! 

Thanks!


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

Hi and welcome to the Forum.

_Non giudicate, perché tutti noi combattiamo le nostre battaglie._


----------



## jdpal

What about "non giudicare, tutti si combattono le propie battaglie"?

I know this means "don't judge, because everyone fights their own battles" but it sounds better to me. Of course, I am not a native italian speaker


----------



## DTwings

jdpal said:


> What about "non giudicare, tutti si combattono le propie battaglie"?
> 
> I know this means "don't judge, because everyone fights their own battles" but it sounds better to me. Of course, I am not a native italian speaker


----------



## jdpal

grazie per la correzione, dtwings!


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

I'm afraid I still prefer my own version.


----------



## ZazieTheBeast

Before somebody ends up like Hayden Panettiere, I should point out that the correct spelling is "proprie", not "propie"


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

ZazieTheBeast said:


> Before somebody ends up like Hayden Panettiere, I should point out that the correct spelling is "proprie", not "propie"



It's somewhat ironic that Hayden Panettiere's tattoo was supposed to mean "living without regrets"--since she probably started to regret her tattoo as soon as she found out about the mistake 

Anyways, my translation is error-free and sounds better


----------



## Blackman

_Non giudicare poichè tutti abbiamo battaglie da combattere._


----------



## elena73

I also like 'non giudicare' better. 

I like Blackman's version, but with perché instead of poiché + the comma,  i.e.
_Non giudicare, perché tutti abbiamo battaglie da combattere._


----------



## Curandera

_I like TWIMC's solution. _

_I'd also say:_

_'Non giudicate, perché tutti noi abbiamo le nostre battaglie da combattere'. _


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

The difference between "non giudicare" and "non giudicate" is that the former is singular and the latter is plural.  In my opinion, the singular form sounds a little uppity. But maybe it's just me


----------



## hiddenmadre

Thank you all for the responses! They all sound great, but I might go with "non giudicare, tutti combattono le proprie battaglie" I cant have it too long because this will be going on my arm. So I just want to make sure that means "don't judge, because everyone fights their own battles" like jdpal said right? Thanks!


----------



## elena73

You skipped that 'because'...

You have: 

don't judge, everyone fights their own battles

Is that OK with you?


----------



## hiddenmadre

Oh ok, how would it sound with because in it?


----------



## Blackman

hiddenmadre said:


> Oh ok, how would it sound with because in it?


 
It does without because too, but you'll need a comma.

_non giudicare, tutti combattono le proprie battaglie_

or

_            non giudicare_
_tutti combattono le proprie battaglie_


----------



## elena73

With because (perché) it sounds better, it's more poetic (personal taste, maybe), but it's longer (I mean, for your arm....)
I'd start with a capital N
Non giudicare
(as you would in English too, of course)


----------



## hiddenmadre

Thanks everyone appreciate it!


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

But please note that the sentence

_non giudicare, tutti combattono le proprie battaglie_

contains a comma splice. You don't want to have a comma splice permanently engraved on your body for the rest of your life, do you?!


----------



## hiddenmadre

Haha not at all, but that sentence will still sound correct without the comma?


----------



## elena73

No, you have to put it. 
Consider it's not English anymore. It's Italian, another 'system'. I never heard about the comma splice-thing in Italian.

Personally I'd put the perché, 

_Non giudicare, perché tutti combattono le proprie battaglie_

It's more poetic, but it's up to you!!


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

elena73 said:


> No, you have to put it.
> Consider it's not English anymore. It's Italian, another 'system'. I never heard about the comma splice-thing in Italian.
> 
> Personally I'd put the perché,
> 
> _Non giudicare, perché tutti combattono le proprie battaglie_
> 
> It's more poetic, but it's up to you!!



If you put the "perche`" in, then the comma is just fine. 

However, if you leave the "perche`" out, then the sentence becomes a run-on sentence, which would be incorrect in Italian as well as in English.


----------



## elena73

Except in Italian it's correct.
It's called proposizioni coordinate per ASINDETO.
From Wikipedia:
asindeto:  quando sono coordinate per semplice accostamento logico di una  proposizione all'altra (giustapposizione). In questo caso nessuna  congiunzione fa da legame, ma vengono utilizzati i *segni di interpunzione*.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asindeto

Every language might have its own (different) internal logic.


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

elena73 said:


> Except in Italian it's correct.
> It's called preposizioni coordinate per ASINDETO.
> From Wikipedia:
> asindeto:  quando sono coordinate per semplice accostamento logico di una  proposizione all'altra (giustapposizione). In questo caso nessuna  congiunzione fa da legame, ma vengono utilizzati i *segni di interpunzione*.
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asindeto
> 
> Every language might have its own (different) internal logic.



Interesting.
However, none of the examples on the Wikipedia article would be incorrect if translated into English. 
The problem with

_Non giudicare, tutti combattono le proprie battaglie_

lies in the comma.  _"Tutti combattono le proprie battaglie"_ is a dependent clause, and therefore cannot be preceded by a comma.  
Since it is a dependent clause, it needs to be either introduced by a subordinating conjunction, 

_Non giudicare, perche` tutti combattono le proprie battaglie_.

or preceded by a colon or possibly a semicolon:

_Non giudicare: tutti combattono le proprie battaglie._


----------



## elena73

ToWhomItMayConcern said:


> _"Tutti combattono le proprie battaglie"_



E' un proposizione indipendente (sintassi italiana). Non è una dipendente. 

Comunque se vuoi sapere cosa ne penso io..... io il perché lo metterei, perché mi piace di più con il perché, così, a pelle.... non per considerazioni 'altre'.


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

elena73 said:


> E' un proposizione indipendente (sintassi italiana). Non è una dipendente.



Nel momento in cui ci metti il "perche`" davanti, allora si` che e` dipendente.

Se togli il "perche`," e vuoi mantenere il significato originale, non puoi lasciare la virgola, perche` proprio la virgola trasforma la proposizione seguente in indipendente. 

Le due proposizioni cosi` diventano indipendenti e scorrelate, e io potrei andare avanti ad aggiungerne altre.

_Non giudicare, tutti combattono le proprie battaglie, il sole e` giallo, questa frase contiene tre T, questa frase non contiene tre T.
_
Sono tutte indipendenti, ma non significa assolutamente nulla.


----------



## elena73

ToWhomItMayConcern said:


> Nel momento in cui ci metti il "perche`" davanti, allora si` che e` dipendente.



Questo è già un altro discorso.


Io ho detto: _"Tutti combattono le proprie battaglie"_ è una proposizione indipendente (punto). E così è. 

Non volevo dire altro. 
Ti ripeto, io scelgo sulla basta del mio istinto, di quello che mi piace, le considerazioni sull'asindeto/dipendente/indipendente NON LE CONSIDERO proprio nella scelta. 

Io sento solo: 'Mi piace/Non mi piace'. 
Ognuno ha le sue opinioni. Buona notte.


----------



## McAldo

Just my 2 cents 

"Non giudicare,
   poiche' tutti combattono le proprie battaglie"

Is less modern and emphasize that you are quoting.

"Non giudicare,
  tutti combattono le proprie battaglie"

Sounds much more like something you would say in a face to face conversation, a statement regarding a very personal principle.

Both sounds fine in my opinion, it depends on the effect one is seeking.


----------



## elena73

McAldo said:


> Both sound fine in my opinion, it depends on the effect one is seeking.



I do agree. In the end it all just becomes a matter of personal choice, personal TASTE, and, as we know, there's no ultimate/certain answers on taste matters.


----------

